# What I Have Learned



## jillian (Feb 6, 2014)

I have learned that when someone tells you that you're being selfish, its usually because you're not letting them have their own way&#8230; and this isn't political&#8230; just personal 


what have you learned?


----------



## aaronleland (Feb 6, 2014)

I learned that the bull in Toro's avatar is actually a selfie.


----------



## RosieS (Feb 6, 2014)

I have learned that opposing views can debate all day, into the nite, and into the next day - rinse and repeat - and the views people started with hardly budge at all.

Which makes political boards such  as this public masturbatory exercises.

What _did_ you think you were doing here, anyway?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Dr Grump (Feb 6, 2014)

That some people who want to live a life that is free, and the right to pursue happiness are ready to hang, draw and quarter certain people without any evidence other than the court of public opinion. But in the same breath will accuse *XXXXX* of being a *XXXXX* who wants to take away their rights.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2014)

I learned that to trust is to open yourself up to ridicule in secret places that aren't so secret and it only winds up that the one getting reamed has hurt feelings but the ones doing the ridiculing have rotten egg on their faces that is seen by all even though they think nobody can see the rot of that egg. Maybe they can't. But they can sure smell it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 6, 2014)

It can be because someone is not getting their own way.

But . . . it can also be a case of a person who just does not think of others before doing something.


----------



## Bluedog (Feb 6, 2014)

I have a lot more to learn before I respond. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toro (Feb 6, 2014)

aaronleland said:


> I learned that the bull in Toro's avatar is actually a selfie.



Ha!





From the Festival de San Fermin, aka The Running of the Bulls


----------



## Gracie (Feb 6, 2014)

Whomever took that pic was fixing to be in some major doo doo.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Feb 6, 2014)

I've learned that those that think they know everything actually know nothing.


----------



## Connery (Feb 6, 2014)

I learned to  be mindful of my manners and respect the host and their wishes when entering their home.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 6, 2014)

I've learned that when dealing with nuts, bolts, and most people....righty tighty.....lefty loosy.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 6, 2014)

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I've learned that those that think they know everything actually know nothing.



I just learned that you don't know me.........


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 6, 2014)

I've learned that some folks have the capacity to be nice even when they'd rather rip your throat out.


----------



## Jughead (Feb 6, 2014)

jillian said:


> I have learned that when someone tells you that you're being selfish, its usually because you're not letting them have their own way and this isn't political just personal


Well, when it happens to me, that I am told that I'm being selfish, it's usually because I hog all the food.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 6, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> I've learned that some folks have the capacity to be nice even when they'd rather rip your throat out.



I learned that I can be nice to get close enough to the throat.........


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 6, 2014)

I learned the older you get the more times flys by. I learned the older you get the more you need to learn.


----------



## Toro (Feb 6, 2014)

I learned that you're supposed to not carry grudges in The Lounge.




srsly


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 6, 2014)

Toro said:


> I learned that you're supposed to not carry grudges in The Lounge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You were a bad boy in the Lounge?

Bailiff, whack that man's wee wee.


----------



## jillian (Feb 6, 2014)

Jughead said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > I have learned that when someone tells you that you're being selfish, its usually because you're not letting them have their own way and this isn't political just personal
> ...



hogging the food bad.


----------



## Jughead (Feb 6, 2014)

I have learned to trust the fellow man. Unless food or beer is somehow involved, then I don't even trust myself.


----------



## Jughead (Feb 6, 2014)

jillian said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


I know, but I just can't help it. Mrs. Jughead makes all the good stuff when we have company, and she warns me ahead of time not to overdo it. I try, but what may seem like overdoing it to the average person, is merely a light appetizer for me.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 6, 2014)

I have learned that some people will go to the mat rather than own their own - and they have no idea that any time you make everything somebody else's fault, congratulations: You just rendered yourself powerless.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 6, 2014)

I learned that if your knees bent the other way chairs would look really different.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Feb 7, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> > I've learned that those that think they know everything actually know nothing.
> ...



You're right - I don't know you! 

Nice to meet you, [MENTION=20342]Ringel05[/MENTION].


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou (Feb 7, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > I've learned that some folks have the capacity to be nice even when they'd rather rip your throat out.
> ...



That reminds me of the saying, "Keep your friends close and your enemies closer."


----------



## hazlnut (Feb 7, 2014)

jillian said:


> I have learned that when someone tells you that you're being selfish, its usually because you're not letting them have their own way and this isn't political just personal
> 
> 
> what have you learned?



I've learned that in order to be tolerant you have to tolerate intolerance.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 7, 2014)

I have learned, the hard way, to not sweat the small stuff.


----------



## NLT (Feb 7, 2014)

not one person has ever changed another person's mind. It's never happened. It never will.


----------



## Dr Grump (Feb 7, 2014)

I learned that a woodchuck can't really chuck wood.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 7, 2014)

I learned a little one can solve a complex problem in there own little word's.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Feb 7, 2014)

I learned that in politics, if you scream enough, you're going to get an echo.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 8, 2014)

I learned that it doesn't matter how old our kids get, we still hold them painfully tight in our hearts.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Feb 8, 2014)

Some more painfully than others....


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 8, 2014)

I just have the one because once is an honest mistake - anything after that is tacky.

I learned that, too.


----------



## Pop23 (Feb 9, 2014)

That my parents lied

There are monsters under my bed!


----------



## jillian (Feb 10, 2014)

Today I learned....

Never wear a heavy metal bracelet outdoors when it is 21 degrees out and feels like 9 degrees.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2014)

Today I learned never. to. trust. anyone. except. a. scant. few. 
And I put heavy emphasis on SCANT. 

Words of wisdom? Don't. Get. Involved. And. Never. Take. Sides.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Feb 11, 2014)

What have I learned? That being kind and generous is a reward of its own. Kinda nice to light up someone's face with a smile every now and then.


----------



## Bluedog (Feb 11, 2014)

I have learned that looking for common ground and minimizing ones ego creates less conflict with members of an opposing viewpoint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 11, 2014)

And if somebody walks out of your life - let them go.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 11, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Today I learned never. to. trust. anyone. except. a. scant. few.
> And I put heavy emphasis on SCANT.
> 
> Words of wisdom? Don't. Get. Involved. And. Never. Take. Sides.



Life is about relationships Gracie.  Learn, heal and get back into life!  Take care.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 11, 2014)

Connery said:


> I learned to  be mindful of my manners and respect the host and their wishes when entering their home.



In that case, get off MY lawn.


----------



## Flopper (Feb 11, 2014)

Often the strongest opinions are held by those with the least knowledge.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 11, 2014)

I've learned that when dad is in recovery after a truly horrific accident, if mom asks for a puppy, the answer will be yes.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 11, 2014)

hazlnut said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > I have learned that when someone tells you that you're being selfish, its usually because you're not letting them have their own way and this isn't political just personal
> ...



Then I've learned that the older I get, the less time and patience I have to be tolerant.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 11, 2014)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I have learned, the hard way, to not sweat the small stuff.



I've heard that somewhere, wasn't it "Don't pet the sweaty stuff"?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > I have learned, the hard way, to not sweat the small stuff.
> ...




Both.

Don't sweat the small stuff,
Don't pet the sweaty stuff.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 11, 2014)

Another good one is...

Shit Happens. And it sure does, lol. Always watch where you step.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 11, 2014)

I have learned that life is NOT fair.  Get over it and move along.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 11, 2014)

I've learned that it doesn't matter how many times I get knocked down, I always get up again. 

I blame my mother.


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 22, 2014)

The last time someone told me I was selfish it was 1996. No lie.  An angry family member.  It was memorable because I hadn't been called that before that time either.  I've learned to stay away from toxic people who like to make unfounded accusations and play manipulative games.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 22, 2014)

RosieS said:


> I have learned that opposing views can debate all day, into the nite, and into the next day - rinse and repeat - and the views people started with hardly budge at all.
> 
> Which makes political boards such  as this public masturbatory exercises.
> 
> ...



Interesting Perspective.. relating political views to masturbation

I just express my views but now we know what you're doing.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 22, 2014)

I've learned, much to my annoyance, that my mother was actually right about a great many things.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 22, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I've learned that it doesn't matter how many times I get knocked down, I always get up again.
> 
> I blame my mother.




Thump the tub.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2H5uWRjFsGc].[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Feb 22, 2014)

I've learned that a Brontosaurus is small at one end, is much much bigger in the middle, and then small again at the other end.

Ahem.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 22, 2014)

I've learned this past week that it's ok to sleep in and put things on the back burner sometimes.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 22, 2014)

I've learned that common sense for political views is in short supply for around 60% of the USMB.

I also learned, long ago that you can still be friends even if you disagree, if fact, it can be a lot of fun.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 22, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> I've learned this past week that it's ok to sleep in and put things on the back burner sometimes.



I don't believe you're fully committed quite yet..


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 22, 2014)

In real life: Listen at least twice as much as you speak.


----------



## Ravi (Feb 22, 2014)

I learned that most Republicans are retarded.

That most forums are the same.

And that most of the good posters get banned.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 22, 2014)

Ravi said:


> I learned that most Republicans are retarded.
> 
> That most forums are the same.
> 
> And that most of the good posters get banned.



I'm a good poster, then.

Sweet


----------



## Esmeralda (Feb 23, 2014)

One of the most important things I have learned, possibly the most important, is that I am always learning.


----------

